# My Online Portfolio



## tylerorton (Apr 19, 2012)

http://www.TylerOrton.500px.com

I shoot the action and lifestyle of Snowboarding and Skateboarding. Hope you enjoy! Opinions or critques are welcomed.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 19, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## tylerorton (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you sir!


----------



## FireRescueFL (Apr 21, 2012)

I really dig your style, man. I like the layout and feel of the site, too. Excellent work and keep it up!

---Chris


----------



## sactown024 (Aug 31, 2012)

You just inspired me! I love to snowboard but never thought how fun it would be to photograph it as a specialty! rock on man!


----------



## .SimO. (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow, that is a similar layout to what I wanted. Fantastic.  I personally love how simple the navigation is on the page.  Category of images, contact and information about the artist.  Great shots by the way.  Are you doing any video as well?


----------

